# Ohio pcr passes



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

I just talked to Jamie at the Division of Wildlife and she confirmed that all proposed legislation passed the Ohio Wildlife Council on April 9th, 2014.

Get your Pistol Cartridge Rifles out for deer hunting this year!!!!!!

Next up....HB234 use of suppressors...contact your Sentators!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

handloader said:


> I just talked to Jamie at the Division of Wildlife and she confirmed that all proposed legislation passed the Ohio Wildlife Council on April 9th, 2014.
> 
> Get your Pistol Cartridge Rifles out for deer hunting this year!!!!!!
> 
> Next up....HB234 use of suppressors...contact your Sentators!!!!


i was under the impression this has already passed.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i was under the impression this has already passed.


It has and there is an active thread dicussing it.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

ezbite said:


> handloader said:
> 
> 
> > Next up....HB234 use of suppressors...contact your Sentators!!!!
> ...


HB234 passed only the Ohio House, NOT the Ohio Senate. My Senator is in Support of the Bill (Senator Bill Beagle).


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> It has and there is an active thread dicussing it.


^^^^^^^WRONG^^^^^...this is how misinformation hurts gun owners...No fact checks, and interest is lost. HB234 HAS NOT PASSED, only passed the Ohio House (which is much different than a bill that becomes law). We need the Senate AND the Gov. to pass this still.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

handloader said:


> ^^^^^^^WRONG^^^^^...this is how misinformation hurts gun owners...No fact checks, and interest is lost. HB234 HAS NOT PASSED, only passed the Ohio House (which is much different than a bill that becomes law). We need the Senate AND the Gov. to pass this still.


You're correct. I went back and re-read your other post. That's what you had stated then.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

aaaanyhow... im glad to see the PCR has passed, i would hate to think i wasted all that cash this last month buying a 45-70 barrel for my encore prohunter and all this ammo..


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Me too, I pre-bought a 45-70 Henry for my son in hopes this would pass. I figured there would be a run on PCR rifles with a subsequent local increase in price.


----------

